# I.D. help please



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Before , around March 04'............


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

After, around May 05'


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

rhom


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Has an odd shape , venezualen? Here is a pic of scutes .


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

A rhom is a rhom. "Venezualen" is the collection point.


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

OK, in comparing this RHOM to the many other varieties I keep , it has some characteristics that are different. So I knew it was a rhom, I was just asking about the differences. The spotting, the rounded up belly line, the purple in the scales you can't see, etc.......... I guess a rhom is a rhom is a rhom to anyone but me!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

hmmm first pic looks like a sanchezi, but the 2nd pic looks like a Rhom...


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

to me it looks like a vinny but with rhom's you just don't know That's what i have and looks close to mine he's 7". Got it from george 7m's ago so i think i can trust him to say that's what it is. look at my avatar. hope this will help


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Its a compressus.... Look at the bars, especially below the lateral line. Compressus usually max out at about 18 cm so this would also explian why growth has been limited. Nice looking compressus









* Its not an altuvie because the bars are prominant below the lateral line.*


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

sure looks like a compressus


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

compressus :nod:


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Looks like a Compressus


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

The funny thing is that the fish pictured above is right beside a venezualen rhom. There are some similarities, but overall the difference is prominent. Thanks for input all!


----------

